

Show HN: Binary JellyFish – A mistake while creating Newton Fractal - ChintanGhate
http://code-art.chintanghate.me/BinaryJellyfish.html

======
ChintanGhate
The colored version can be seen here : [http://code-
art.chintanghate.me/The%20Dark%20Side/BinaryJell...](http://code-
art.chintanghate.me/The%20Dark%20Side/BinaryJellyfish.html)

